
FBI to continue Trump-Russia probe but will not update White House - doener
http://www.independent.co.uk/news/world/americas/us-politics/trump-russia-probe-continue-no-white-house-updates-fbi-director-hearing-a7730856.html
======
gamechangr
Click bate - one key word was withheld from the title of the article... first
paragraph the word is added "routinely"

FBI to continue Trump-Russia probe......"but will not routinely update the
White House"

That's a key word. I want to know what is discovered as much as the next guy,
but I would love to avoid the media frenzy of misinformation of limited
information.

CNN does such a horrible job of waiting until the facts come in to break a
story.

